# Minas de Sao Domingos



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Anyone know what the latest is regarding overnight parking here please. Is it still possible to park in the area by the lake.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Never been, but last report on CCInfos from Apr this year seems ok if that helps....

>Minas de Sao Domingos<

Pete


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete. I think this just must be the new aire de service that they have put in with very limited parking. The main reason for going to this spot is the really scenic car park by the lake. (Plus of course the two good restaurants). It looked as though they were going to stop motorhomes using it when we were there last year.


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi
Stopped on the parking area by the lake on 2nd October 2012 on way back from Portugal. There was a sign up saying no motorhomes but as there were already 3 others parked up (Spanish and Germans) we joined them and had a really pleasant evening and night with no hassle. There were some council workers digging out on the lakeside during the day but nobody seemed to mind the motorhomes parking up there. Might be a different matter during the summer. There is also a well set up bourne/water dump on the other side of the main road through the village from the lake.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Peter. We will be there in January so will give it a go. The sign for no motorhomes appeared around January last year I think, co-inciding with the small aire area. One of our favourite spots and always very social. Quite a detour though if we cannot park where we want to.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

We stayed on there in early December on our way back from Portugal. There were about 17 vans parked up, including two Spanish caravans, and no-one came to move us on. One English bloke had been there a week. 

On the Portuguese aires website it's states no overnight parking so I am assuming you would soon get moved on if 'normal' tourists couldn't get into the car park. 

Christine


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Perhaps the sign is so they can move people on in the summer months.


----------

